# Weight gain with IVF drugs?



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Weight gain with IVF drugs?  Morning Ladies.. I'm sorry if it seems I am asking a new question everyday.. its all so new to me I want to prepare myself!

I have been reading that the fertility drugs you take with IVF cause LOT of weight gain..

I am scared to death now as I used to be 4st heavier & I felt bad about myself for many many years due to how fat I was..

Is it simply the drugs that cause this OR is it that they increase your appitite so you eat more? Im hoping they just increase your appitite in which case I can control this myself... if not I'm worried I'm going to be a heffalump again... obviously this is probably a small price to pay to acheive the greatest gift in the world but does not stop me worrying!

any advice would be great - many thanks


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

hello,
I too have shed 4 and a half stone to get my ivf in the first place and this was a worry to me to.
i am currently nearly three weeks into the drugs and have not gained weight.
Although they can increase your appetite which of course can make you gain weight, but as you said you can control this as do i lol
So you will be fine, 1 tip try and drink up to 2 litres of water a day so you dont retain water as that shows up as gaining weight 
i hope this has helped you out and i wish you good luck and success with your ivf.
xxxx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for replying..

its hard going shedding 4st isnt it.. very well done tho xx

I am foring myself to drink the 2l of water which to me is soooooooo much cos I will admit in normal circumstances I only have 1 cold drink over a 2 wk period! (I usually live on coffee & tea .... which I know is far from good!)

Feel like im drowning im drinking so much at the moment!! x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

On my fresh cycle I never experienced this, but when I was on provera (I think thats the word) for my frozen embryo transfer, that was a totally different story.

I was hungry all day long and if I didn't eat I felt sick.  I put on 10 lb's in about 18 days!

Stacey
x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

so is it normal to be ravenously hungry when taking stimming meds? I was ok down regging but since i started stimming all i can think about is food! I'm trying to drink plenty of water but i am worried as to whether to give in and eat or try to resist. Already a bit overweight so don't want to put any more on.


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

you have to eat hun, just stick to 3 small meals a day and make it all healthy and you cant go wrong then 
also when you do feel hungry snack on fruit or carrot sticks or cellery.
You will be fine dont panic. xx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone  
I never thought of this, this is a good question actually!
I have piled the weight on the last year or so and I am finding it hard to stick to any form of healthy eating and exercise! I have no self control with food haha. Heres hoping I can whilst stimming  
xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hiya, I put 10lbs on on my last cycle!!! 
However, some of this weight will be fluid in your body from the drugs, mainly from the d/r drugs, this will go in time. I didn't really help myself tho, I felt so hungry through stimming and in my 2ww due to being on steroids which is one of the side affects! And I didn't really eat the best things during that time.

I do think you should eat if your body is telling you too. All these drugs are using up so much of your energy, but yes, eat good food, perhaps eating cakes, crisps, take aways, like I did, isn't the best way forward!
I'm now trying to lose some weight and finding it ever so hard!

Best of luck ladies
Xxxx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
I did 3 cycles last year and gained about 10lbs in all. Off the rollercoaster and now trying to shift it. As a person that doesn't gain weight that easily it was a shock. I have weighed the same since the age of 20 I am now 42.
Good luck
MJ1 x


----------

